# Summer Lynn



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

My sweet baby niece, Summer Lynn, was born on July 20, 2006. She was 6 weeks early and stayed in the hospital a short 2 days before coming home. She quickly gained weight and the most beatiful smile ever. She hardly ever cried and was a wonderful sister to 2 boys who loved her very much.

On Wed. Nov. 29 my brother was home alone with her and they fell asleep together. My SIL came home with the 2 boys and found his arm over her face. She was lifeless with white skin, blue lips, and blood at her nose. The rushed her to the hospital trying to revive her all the way there. She was revived at the hospital with a pulse and a breathing machine more than a half hour later. She was flown to babies hospital in the area to see if they could do more for her. I was there and could see that she was gone. It was only the machines making her body work. On Thur. Nov. 30, 2006 little baby Summer Lynn at 4 months old was taken off of life support and died in her momma and daddy's arms at 4:06pm.

We took her to the burial on Monday Dec. 4 and it was the hardest thing any of us had to do. Her brothers are 10 and 2 and my children are 15 and 3. It has been the most difficult thing for those kids to understand and for us to explain to them.

Our little angel is now in heaven. Thank you for listening and please feel free to give any advice you may have.


----------



## StacieM (Oct 13, 2006)

Oh Melanie, I'm so sorry.
















Summer Lynn, you'll never be forgotten


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I'm praying for you and your family.








Summer Lynn


----------



## ariahsmum (Jun 15, 2004)

Oooooooooo, my heart... my heart pours raging tears for you all. Why why why?!?!?!? How can this mother live with this death of her baby girl? This brother or sister? How can this father live with this grief and this guilt for the rest of his life? Oooooooooo the journey they must walk now... it is just too painful to imagine.

I am so sorry. I am so sorry. I am so sorry. I hope you all have some glimpses of light or peace in the days, weeks, months to come...

Advice, no. I don't have any.... well maybe I do. Try to keep your own grief separate from your brother's and separate from your SIL's. I don't mean shield them from it. I mean know that their process, conclusions, feelings, etc will be different than yours. Let them have their own process.

Oh, my already aching broken down heart is falling more to pieces...

Praying for you all- this sweet baby and her dear family.

From this mama who still hasn't updated her sig line







...Jaya


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

How horrible! I am so sorry for the loss of your precious niece.







: for your family


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## babygirl24 (Jun 29, 2004)

Thank you for your sympathy and support. I would like to share the poem my brother wrote for her-

I'm sorry sweet Summer - that words cannot express
My life changedin an hour and now we lay you down to rest
and Jesus himself carried you to the sky
I sit and think as to all the reasons why
Why did it have to be you? Was no other child worthy?
And as I dream of the light within my eyes
It is hard to say good-bye
But you took the lead to show me the path
so that we'd be together again after the wrath
And so it is sad now until the Lord comes
To reunite us all again in his kingdom


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious niece.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Oh no.







What a terrible loss. I'm so sorry for your family's loss and you will be in my thoughts and prayers as you all grieve together.







s








Summer Lynn


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm very sorry







and I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## gretasmommy (Aug 11, 2002)

No advice, just


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

(((Hugs))) I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet Summer Lynn. Her life here with us was too brief.

I hope your brother will be gentle with himself. I can't imagine the kind of burden he will carry for the rest of his live. And the poor Mama....It's so very very sad.


----------

